# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  Deep breathing energy flow ( getting high off breathing )

## Kuhnada29

hey, i was wondering if this has ever happened to anyone, or if anyone knows what i'm talking about


When you breathing rhythmically, nice and slow, for a period of time,  you  start to get waves of vibrations. Has anyone had this, if not try it...just breathing deeply to full lung capacity, nice and slow and easy, for 10 minutes. 

Like i've been breathing deeply ( almost to full lung capacity ) for about 10, or 15 minutes now and I'm literally feeling waves of vibration...it's euphoric, almost like i took a drug. It feels so good!!!

I know this is supposed to be prana or chi or wahtever. 


I'm serious guyes, this is starting to feel crazy, like my face feels like it is breaking down or something, like i can literally feel the atoms in my face vibrate faster.

----------


## nina

Don't you already have a thread like this.

----------


## Frozenlime

I've felt it! I was high and started to meditate on my crown chakra.

I could feel explosions of light which started to surge through my whole body after ~10 mins. The energy pumped through all organs on the way, even giving me an erection (seriously). I could feel the pulse, the feeling, energy, heatness, peace and my eyes were vibrating/blinking powerfully and erratically(?). I guess it was chi indeed! It came from my crown chakra and filled the whole way down to the root, and I also felt rooted at the time. It was powerful and overwhelming.

I haven't been able to get it again as powerful. It's harder to do when not high  ::roll::

----------


## Kuhnada29

FrozenLime, how old are you?

I meditate sometimes too, but i never get anything THAT intense where I'm getting erections, and light energy and shooting through my body. Are you exaggerating that a little maybe?


The deep breathing stuff really does work though. I was at the PlasmaCenter like 2 or 3 weeks ago and I was breathing deeply the whole time. It was great, I was euphoric, relaxed, and stress-free with the face-vibration.  The lady took my blood-pressure and she said my BP was VERY good and that I must not stress much. I said yea i don't stress.

----------


## IndigoGhost

*I used to get this when i was a noob doing meditation, its where you breathe too much and its makes your face tingle, i forget what its called but its not so great for you*

----------


## Scorcho

Getting erections while meditating is pretty common if you don't lose your semen very much.  Look up KUNDALINI.  You are basically relaxed and turned on, especially if you wake up and meditate earlier than you would normally wake up.  Then the build up of your libido causes you to feel sexually aroused along with the deep breathing, you automatically contract your perineum muscle when breathing deeply and holding the breath either in or out, and electrical pulses travel up your spinal nerves to your brain and you start tripping out.

Simple.

----------


## Scorcho

> Getting erections while meditating is pretty common if you don't lose your semen very much.  Look up KUNDALINI.  You are basically relaxed and turned on, especially if you wake up and meditate earlier than you would normally wake up.  Then the build up of your libido causes you to feel sexually aroused along with the deep breathing, you automatically contract your perineum muscle when breathing deeply and holding the breath either in or out, and electrical pulses travel up your spinal nerves to your brain and you start tripping out.
> 
> Simple.




I forgot to mention that this can be dangerous for some people.

DO NOT DO THIS IF YOU ARE A NERVOUS PERSON.  MAKE SURE YOU ARE REGULARLY MEDITATING.

----------


## Kuhnada29

> i forget what its called but its not so great for you



do you have a link for this? because everywhere I read it says that deep breathing is beneficial in all sorts of ways, it's even proved scientifically. So how is this not great for you?

Scorcho, do you have a link for that technique? I think this is the same thing brother ali experienced in "psychic head" except he used weed. Also, how does this feeling feel exactly, and can you have it going on all day long?

sorry for double post.

----------


## Saturos

Is this similar to hyperventilation? I'm gonna try it.

----------


## IndigoGhost

*Hyperventilation thats the word i was looking for!*

*Its not so great for you*

----------


## Kuhnada29

Hyperventilating is FAST deep breathing, i specifically stated in my first post that the breathing technique uses, _slow, rhythmic, deep breaths_. Not fast.

----------


## IndigoGhost

*It can have the same effect*

----------


## Kuhnada29

no it doesn't.....if you hyperventilate you get lightheaded, from lack of CO2. That's not the same as Diaphragmatic breathing. Like I said, hyperventilating is breathing fast, deep breathing is breathing slow.  Studies show FAST BREATHING ( hyperventilation ) is linked to high-blood pressure. Diaphragmatic breathing benefits asthma suffers, reduce stress, releases endorphins-the bodies own painkillers, into the system. This can help relieve headaches, sleeplessness, backaches and other stress related aches and pains, helps clear and focus the mind, and strengthens weak abdominal and intestinal muscles.

How is this in anyway bad for you?? ?


I'm not going to continue this argue with you indigo...you obviously have no idea what your talking about. Continue to starve yourself of oxygen, i'll reap the benefits, thank you.

----------


## Imaginer1

You're getting lightheaded.

----------


## ChaybaChayba

Cool thread, in my experience, the breath control the energy flow of the body. Why is the world depressed? Simply because people became too lazy because of the safety and comfort of society to fully breath. Runner's high is related to this.

Think about it.. 33% of the oxygen supply goes to the brain. Most people only use 10% of lung capacity. Using 100% of your lung capacity all the time would result in a tenfold energy supply to the brain. Most likely, the reason why the brain is more active during sleep is because of this.. during sleep people fully breath and as a result usely start to snore because their bodies no longer can handle a full breath, people don't snore when awake.

----------


## Imaginer1

No.

By breathing deeply, you're expending more energy on inhaling and exhaling than you're getting from the oxygen. When you fill up your entire lungs, you ABSORB 10% of it's capacity.
Get it now?

----------


## ChaybaChayba

No I don't get it.. sounds interesting, please elaborate...

----------


## Kuhnada29

The point is that deep breathing has benefits too great to ignore....something so simple...so free...the cureall and elixir of life. All you need to do is breathe and relax, and all the fear, paranoia, tension, stress, pain goes away and euphoria, relaxation, optimism, energy follows. 

I see it all the time, i see people breathing so shallow and in small bursts.

I'll admit i go back to that shallow breathing unconsciously..sometimes....but when i notice it i go back to breathing deep. It takes practice to breathe deep unconsciously. That's why i keep reading about deep breathing over and over so it's burned into my subconscious mind that this is what i'm supposed to do. 

Most will probably need to practice deep breathing ( pranayama ) before they get that body euphoria....their too used to breathing shallow in small bursts and it'll bee hard to breathe deep. It's worth it though. You actually get euphoria as if you took percocets or something. 

I also notice cigarettes cause a strain on your breathing also. 

This all reminds of what Tyler Durden said 





> Oxygen gets you high. In a catastrophic emergency, you're taking giant panicked breaths. Suddenly you become euphoric, docile. You accept your fate. It's all right here. Emergency water landing - 600 miles an hour. Blank faces, calm as Hindu cows.



Just breathe and relax.





> Cool thread, in my experience, the breath control the energy flow of the body. Why is the world depressed? Simply because people became too lazy because of the safety and comfort of society to fully breath.



EXACTLY. People just aren't getting enough oxygen to the brain.

I went like a whole day breathing deep and i can't stress ( no un ) how great it was....at first it's tedious to consciously breathe deep, but as you keep doing it...euphoria, optimism, relaxation, and energy follow. It's nature's painkiller.

I pity those above who deny the benefits of deep breathing..keep breathing shallow and living in fear..it's like that shutter island movie said, your mind is being corroded.

----------


## IndigoGhost

*Deep breath is great, but i really do thing your just hyperventilating ;/*

----------


## Goatboy

> *Deep breath is great, but i really do thing your just hyperventilating ;/*



How can he hyperventilate if hes taking slow, calm, relaxed breathes? Maybe if it was fast and deep, but slow, relaxed deep breathes shouldn't make your hyperventilate.

----------


## Moto

Hey guys whats going on.  I have been meditating for a year and a half now, and have been studying the effects of pranayam for the same length.  Continuing to call this breath hyperventilating is displaying your ignorance on the issue.  Research it online, because there are numerous scientific texts on the benefit of pranayam.  I can add a little knowledge.  When you breathe deeply, you actually force a greater percentage of Nitrogen, Oxygen, and the little CO2 in the air.  However, since you do this slowly, your body acclimates itself to this increase.  Also, this breathing deeply helps the lungs empty themselves of dust, as long as you breathe through the nose.  It helps your immune system in a number of ways, one by increasing the circulation of lymph fluid.  Bhakstrika Pranayam is best to empty lungs of dust, and to increase blood flow to head, and release greater amounts of negative(chaotic and lower frequency energy) out of the body.  Research this before you proclaim it as only hyperventilating.  Their are so many different types of breath in Pranayam, and Pranayam itself is *controlled**breathing*, while hyperventilating is [B]uncontrolled[B].  I am sorry Indigo, but you are extremely incorrect in your assessment. Do your research on the subject before you spread inaccuracies please.  This isn't a matter of opinion, it is a matter of facts.  Pranayam is not hyperventilating.  Pranayam is controlled breathing exercises for certain effects.  However, one should only do these breaths under the tutelage of someone knowledgeable.  Baba Ramdev has good instuctrional videos, but one must follow it to a t.  Namaste
~Moto

----------


## IndigoGhost

*Granted Moto, I have just found in my own experience that i can achieve the same effect as hyperventilating with slow deep breathing as with fast breathing, its a possibility and i am in no way saying deep breathing is a bad thing, quite the opposite.*

----------


## Frozenlime

> FrozenLime, how old are you?I meditate sometimes too, but i never get anything THAT intense where I'm getting erections, and light energy and shooting through my body. Are you exaggerating that a little maybe?



Actually, no. I don't meditate as much as I should because of a spinal problem, but when I get high on weed it's much easier to fall into that "state" and to stay in it. I've only been able to do it when high, while I was listening to this video.

Btw, I can feel my kundalini travel through the nerve channels in the back at night sometimes. It stings like a bitch and is starting to reach my head area :d

----------


## JamesLD

i do this when i meditate

after my meditations i usually feel high as fuck on life :Cheeky:

----------


## Kuhnada29

Diaphragmatic breathing release serotonin, melatonin, lowers corticol ( stress hormone ), and gets the creative juices flowing 

Enchanted Mind - Creative Breath


Diaphragmatic Breathing Reduces Exercise-induced Oxidative Stress -- Martarelli et al., 10.1093/ecam/nep169 -- Evidence-based Complementary and Alternative Medicine

----------


## mav3r1ck

Well this is what i experienced .. 2 yrs back i saw a video on medication and i thought i want to do it and started to medicate in my roof top  in the evening it went on and on .. i forgot the fow how long i was sitting there .. i was jst concentrating on my breathe flow.. i felt my breathe was getting shorter and shorter and after long tym i reached a state i cldnt breathe anylonger .. i tend to hold my brethe for some tym and then  i will take a quick breathe and return to the holding period this was involuntary..during this tym my body tend to move in the back ward direction as some one was pulling my body to the ground and i will make my body to the normal posture again.. my head started to feel heavy and it heaviness started to grew it from beneath to the top of the head  and then it exploded ... i eyes were starting to blink in a small way as i was holding it to keep it closed .. i could see colours white black etc etc i dont rem and all..   the my head started to spin round and round involuntary .. even it was like that i kept going on and on and kept noticing what was going on with me .. then involuntary body movements started to happen .. and i got out of the mediation .. even then involuntary body movements tend to grow . i became i afraid i called my frds up and they all help me keep the body movement to a still position it was crazy .. i panicked .. the day passed by  ..!! for weeks i had this problem when i tend to concentrate on something involuntary body movement pops up... and my neck was hurted really bad after that.. i had spinal problem and it worsened .. i took treatment .. when i consulted the doctor he said i dont have any problems he asked to get some ultrasonic and all but no severe problems where found but my pain was intense and i couldnt even sleep properly .. i took Ayurveda treatment and some kizhi was done and i had relief  but not in full extend .. i found a relief .. pain continued and still exsist after 2 yrs... but nothing cant be found .. when then when i lack sleep i tend to conc on breathe and divert it to body parts and i feel numbness and when i feel tired i get out of it and go to sleep... well yesterday i thought i wld do meditation once more during sleep.. first i made my body relaxed by deep breathe then as i concentrated on my breathe my breathe grew smaller and smaller till i take very small breathes and my head grew heavier i had sexual erection then erection went off .. then there was this thing that i did some streching involuntary. before that i thought something had to move from these parts and i held tight these parts in stomach then above stomach then in heart then  throat then  head (right side small area in the middle) .. after strech i tend keep my hand at the back and kept in it for some tym .. my hands started to rise in temperature it was really hot but i kept going it was like i did my medication for almost 3 hours and i didnt even know it was 3 hours .. my back felt much better then .. but i do have pain .. but lightened a bit .
I know i wrote quite a lot because i had to write two experience please read it and give me a answer  :smiley:

----------


## lunafibra

"*Possible Side Effects of Deep Breathing*
Effects of deep breathing practice could include sleepiness, light-headedness, tingling in the hands, 
feet, or face or a sense of altered consciousness. Many people practice deep breathing daily, 
without experiencing any negative feelings. If you feel side effects that are unwanted, simply return 
to your normal breathing rate. 
_Breathing too deeply, too often, or too quickly, can cause hyperventilation_, which has serious 
negative effects. An occasional deep breath or practicing a specific, slow deep breathing technique 
to relieve stress and tension is not likely to cause damage. "

taken from: The Mind/Body Connection: Deep Breathing and Simple Meditation Fact Sheet, published by the University of Kentucky

----------

